# A word that you detest



## caroln (Jan 22, 2022)

One word I've always despised is "tasty".  I don't know why, but every time I hear it, it's like nails on a chalkboard.

Does anyone else have a hated word or phrase?


----------



## Gaer (Jan 22, 2022)

Yes, "genre"  so overused and a bit pretentious.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Closure


----------



## Pepper (Jan 22, 2022)

My 3.5 year old grandson told me he doesn't like the word 'wow.'


----------



## officerripley (Jan 22, 2022)

Believe or belief.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 22, 2022)

*Abhor*​


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Amen


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 22, 2022)

Stupid....


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Covid.


----------



## win231 (Jan 22, 2022)

So


----------



## win231 (Jan 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> So


"How does that work?
"So.........."

"Why are you doing that?"
"So.........."

"Could you explain that?"
"So.........."

"How do you know?"
"So........."


----------



## mrstime (Jan 22, 2022)

Well I could tell you but it is so filthy as far as I am concerned that I can't. It is a word I have never said in my lifetime!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2022)

caroln said:


> Does anyone else have a hated word or phrase?


As a kid....   *enema*

Now? in answering the phone; *'Dad?'*

After that, there's nothing good coming outa that receiver


----------



## RFW (Jan 22, 2022)

Most teen slangs in general but I have great disdain for the word "GOAT" for greatest of all time.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 22, 2022)

Can't


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 22, 2022)

One word I detest is the word "Hate" . I feel that is such a strong word. Detest means pretty much the same thing.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 22, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Well I could tell you but it is so filthy as far as I am concerned that I can't. It is a word I have never said in my lifetime!


The "F" word!?


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 22, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> The "F" word!?
> 
> 
> mrstime said:
> ...


----------



## mrstime (Jan 22, 2022)

Nope I hear the F word a lot, I have even said it on rare occasions.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 22, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Nope I hear the F word a lot, I have even said it on rare occasions.


Good, you had me worried!


----------



## mrstime (Jan 22, 2022)

The word starts with a C and is only used on women, and I might beat the life out of anyone that might use it on me.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Interestingly, the word you are referring to is used very differently in other countries...

*As a broader derogatory term, it is comparable to prick and means "a fool, a dolt, an unpleasant person – of either sex". This sense is common in New Zealand, British, and Australian English, where it is usually applied to men or as referring specifically to "a despicable, contemptible or foolish" man.*


----------



## win231 (Jan 22, 2022)

mrstime said:


> The word starts with a C and is only used on women, and I might beat the life out of anyone that might use it on me.


I worked at a large Aerospace plant for 3 years.  I was surprised at how many times engineers used that word when complaining about the female office staff.  
They always used the word "Dumb" in front of it.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 22, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> One word I detest is the word "Hate" . I feel that is such a strong word. Detest means pretty much the same thing.


I do not like that one either. I am still working on getting it completely out of my vocabulary. It is one of those words that affects me more the one it is directed towards.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> I worked at a large Aerospace plant for 3 years.  I was surprised at how many times engineers used that word when complaining about the female office staff.
> They always used the word "Dumb" in front of it.


Like I said I'd beat the stuffing out of anyone using it on me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Amen


Well I belong to a Facebook group and they reapeat it a million times instead of saying anything else! @PamfromTx


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Kids.....I know it's much shorter than saying children, but I just don't like it and try not to use it myself.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 22, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Well I belong to a Facebook group and they reapeat it a million times instead of saying anything else! @PamfromTx


​





         Squirrely kinda drives me nuts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2022)

incentivize


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Nope I hear the F word a lot, I have even said it on rare occasions.


It's gotta be used sparingly


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2022)

*I think AWESOME is over used*


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 23, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> The "F" word!?


That word started out in life as an acronym. Back in the day when sex outside of marriage was a crime, the fornicators,(almost always women,) were hauled before the courts. A guilty verdict was described as: "Found Under Carnal Knowledge."

Mrstime, "****" is one of the most offensive and hateful words in the English language. The exact origins of the word are unknown, but it's recorded in the early 1200's as the name of a street in Oxford, England called Grope****lane, apparently a reference to prostitution. Both Chaucer and Shakespeare made puns on it.

One of the most prolific user of that word was: D.H. Lawrence in the book titled: Lady Chatterley's Lover. It was banned for a long time, for that reason I, as a teenage boy, just had to read it. What a boring read, what on earth was the fuss all about?


----------



## win231 (Jan 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> That word started out in life as an acronym. Back in the day when sex outside of marriage was a crime, the fornicators,(almost always women,) were hauled before the courts. A guilty verdict was described as: "Found Under Carnal Knowledge."
> 
> Mrstime, "****" is one of the most offensive and hateful words in the English language. The exact origins of the word are unknown, but it's recorded in the early 1200's as the name of a street in Oxford, England called Grope****lane, apparently a reference to prostitution. Both Chaucer and Shakespeare made puns on it.
> 
> One of the most prolific user of that word was: D.H. Lawrence in the book titled: Lady Chatterley's Lover. It was banned for a long time, for that reason I, as a teenage boy, just had to read it. What a boring read, what on earth was the fuss all about?


LOL - reminds me of one of my favorite words.
It may or may not be true, but the word s--t is an acronym for "Ship High In Transit."
_If you can believe it, it comes from the story where in the 17th century, bales of animal manure were dried and transported by ship. They often got wet during transit and over a period of time gave off methane gas. Any crew who walked into the hold with a cigarette or flame caused an explosion. Thus began the alleged tradition of S.-.-.T. being stamped on the bales, meaning "store high in transit" so that the bales did not get wet whilst in the ships holds._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2022)

The M F word and the slang word for a woman's privates that starts with a P (and in proper context is used with the word cat).


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOL - reminds me of one of my favorite words.
> It may or may not be true, but the word s--t is an acronym for "Ship High In Transit."
> _If you can believe it, it comes from the story where in the 17th century, bales of animal manure were dried and transported by ship. They often got wet during transit and over a period of time gave off methane gas. Any crew who walked into the hold with a cigarette or flame caused an explosion. Thus began the alleged tradition of S.-.-.T. being stamped on the bales, meaning "store high in transit" so that the bales did not get wet whilst in the ships holds._


It's not true anymore than the story that I previously related, as told to me by, of all people, a catholic priest.
There are also many false etymologies and the following is probably one of the funniest. During the Black Death in the Middle Ages, towns tried to control their populations and interactions. Many towns required permission to have children as uncontaminated resources were scarce. Thus, the legend goes that couples had to obtain royal permission before having intercourse and hang a sign on their door which said “Fornicating Under Consent of King."


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> the slang word for a woman's privates that starts with a P (and in proper context is used with the word cat).


A word or phrase that has more than one definition is known as: "Polysemy." You can have great fun with polysemy but it's wise to be careful. Back in my student days during a mathematics/geometry class, we were asked if anyone could explain a "Polygon." When I quipped: "An escaped parrot," it caused uproar. It didn't go down to well with the lecturer though.

(In Brit-speak Polly is a generic, go-to parrot name.) So polygon became Polly gone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Moist ! 

I just hate that word....


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Moist !
> 
> I just hate that word....


It's curious how some words just grate on the ears. Apologies to the excellent songbird Dionne Warwick. Back at the peak of her fame, on a UK tour, she insisted that her name was pronounced War-Wick, whereas in Brit-speak Warwick is pronounced Worrick. The English language has always garnered words and expressions from many sources, it's why we have silent letters like the "W" in wreck the "P" in psychic and so on. 

A classic mistake can be to add a silent letter, thinking that it's correct. I have seen the word rankle with a "w" prefix. It took a while to realise the mistake, after that, typically of students, a new profanity was born. The poor fellow became known as a "ranker," I'll leave you to decipher that meaning.


----------



## caroln (Jan 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The M F word and the slang word for a woman's privates that starts with a P (and in proper context is used with the word


----------



## feywon (Jan 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My 3.5 year old grandson told me he doesn't like the word 'wow.'


Did you ask why?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

feywon said:


> Did you ask why?


Sure.  "Because I DON'T."
He's too young now for further inquiry!


----------



## bowmore (Jan 23, 2022)

woke


----------



## feywon (Jan 23, 2022)

While i dislike pejorative epithets hate/detest/abhor are strong feelings to have about a word.  i save my strong feelings for actions, behaviors that harm other living beings. Using words to devalue people is an action. Despite the old rhyme, words can do damage. 

Also have strong negative feelings for certain phrases commonly used, especially online, to avoid taking responsibility for what one has just said: 'Just saying', 'just kidding'.  Not too fond of "It is what is." either because people often use it to ward off discussion about why it shouldn't be, how it can be changed to something healthier, more fair, more just.


----------



## Knight (Jan 23, 2022)

mrstime said:


> The word starts with a C and is only used on women, and I might beat the life out of anyone that might use it on me.


and it sounds like runt


----------



## Della (Jan 23, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> One word I detest is the word "Hate" . I feel that is such a strong word. Detest means pretty much the same thing.


My husband agrees with you.  I'll say, "Oh it's going to rain on the new snow and make slush, I hate slush!"  and he'll say,  all prissy-like, "Hate is such a strong word."  I hate when he does that.



dseag2 said:


> Interestingly, the word you are referring to is used very differently in other countries...
> 
> *As a broader derogatory term, it is comparable to prick and means "a fool, a dolt, an unpleasant person – of either sex". This sense is common in New Zealand, British, and Australian English, where it is usually applied to men or as referring specifically to "a despicable, contemptible or foolish" man.*


And yet I've never heard someone call a woman a prick. No excuses, Dseag2!  ( I like your new avatar!)


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Della said:


> My husband agrees with you.  I'll say, "Oh it's going to rain on the new snow and make slush, I hate slush!"  and he'll say,  all prissy-like, "Hate is such a strong word."  I hate when he does that.
> 
> 
> And yet I've never heard someone call a woman a prick. No excuses, Dseag2!  ( I like your new avatar!)


It is a strong word to use. I use dislike to replace it. I would say the same exact thing to my daughters when they would gripe about things like school or other things and say it.


----------



## feywon (Jan 23, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> One word I detest is the word "Hate" . I feel that is such a strong word. Detest means pretty much the same thing.


I have always been fairly careful with my words.  As young adult i was appalled at how careless most people are especially with hate and love.  Both of them are used about things it makes no sense to have such intense emotions about.

People will say they 'love' certain foods or games or celebrities because they can't be bothered to find more accurate ways to express how they think/feel. It devalues the feeling the word represents.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

feywon said:


> I have always been fairly careful with my words.  As young adult i was appalled at how careless most people are especially with hate and love.  Both of them are used about things it makes no sense to have such intense emotions about.
> 
> People will say the 'love' certain foods or games or celebrities because they can't be bothered to find more accurate ways to express how they think/feel. It devalues the feeling the word represents.


I agree. It seems a lot of young people use these words really without thinking much of the meaning in the context they are using them. They are just throwing them out there.


----------



## caroln (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't mind it when people say I hate this or I love this or that.  I love chocolate.  I love trees.  I hate gray and brown together.  Is there a more succinct way to say that?  What bothers me is when the F word and other swear words are constantly used.  I think it's a sign of a limited vocabulary.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2022)

As I’m a cockney ….I ve heard a lot of swear words.   Lol 
but I cannot stand the word ….”WHATEVER “.  !!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

I get that. I just use the word dislike. I just feel it is not as strong of a word. I really don't have an issue with love. Cursing is something that I don't like at all. I suppose that is the way I was raised and they way my husband and I raised my girls. I do agree with you that the younger generation seems to use those words quite a bit and it just doesn't make them look good.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2022)

caroln said:


> I don't mind it when people say I hate this or I love this or that.  I love chocolate.  I love trees.  I hate gray and brown together.  Is there a more succinct way to say that?  What bothers me is when the F word and other swear words are constantly used.  I think it's a sign of a limited vocabulary.


No I wouldn’t say that Carolyn……..!! The people I hear using the F word are normally  all professional people ie , lawyers , mp s …judges ….. Not thick people !


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't like "accountable" / "accountability" because it was used a lot by management at work being applied to us powerless workers, and to me it sounded like a threat, along the lines of you guys will be in trouble for things failing even though you have no control over the bad management decisions that cause the problems.  But they always acted like it was a good thing they were saying to us.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 23, 2022)

There's more than one word/phrase that I don't like - when I hear them, I cringe. It's not something 
I do intentionally, but subconsciously. 

Politically correct
Killed
F***K (I abhor that word with a passion - sorry folks if you disagree - but that's me)
Dead
Abortion
Murdered
Sa**an
..
PS I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Amen


You wouldn't like it in my church, then. There's a man that sits down in front and shouts "AMEN!" after almost every sentence the pastor says.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

Hate it when a man uses the C word and hate it when anyone uses bo_b or the T word.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't have a limited vocabulary.  Yet...............the F word is my favorite word of all.  It's a noun/pronoun/verb/adverb/adjective and can be used for any emotion ..... AND people in our lifetime have been fined and jailed for using the word so for that reason I consider it my civic duty to use when it so aptly describes anything.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't like the word lovely. I have friends who use it all the time. 
They make a lovely couple, he is so lovely, she has a lovely house. Your toilet is lovely. 
It drives me crazy.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 23, 2022)

Since it's usually used in a sexist manner, I usually dislike most usage of the word "bitch" or "bitchy", espec. when used in the phrase "bitchy resting face"; too sexist for me so I instead prefer "grumpy resting face." (Figure I'm entitled to that opinion since I do have GRF, lol.)


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 23, 2022)

I am so tired of hearing the word 'absolutely' coming out of mostly youngsters mouths.
Every time they get asked a question, the first reply is 'absolutely'.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2022)

Stuff - as a noun

I don't like that word for some reason, but can't keep from using it to refer to my possessions.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I am so tired of hearing the word 'absolutely' coming out of mostly youngsters mouths.
> Every time they get asked a question, the first reply is 'absolutely'.


Absotively Posilutely


----------



## Della (Jan 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I don't have a limited vocabulary.  Yet...............the F word is my favorite word of all.  It's a noun/pronoun/verb/adverb/adjective and can be used for any emotion ..... AND people in our lifetime have been fined and jailed for using the word so for that reason I consider it my civic duty to use when it so aptly describes anything.


I have to admit I sometimes laugh when it's used creatively in the middle of a word, like unf***ingbelievable.



officerripley said:


> I usually dislike most usage of the word "bitch" or "bitchy", espec. when used in the phrase "bitchy resting face"; too sexist for me so I instead prefer "grumpy resting face." (Figure I'm entitled to that opinion since I do have GRF, lol.)


I first heard that as Resting Bitch Face and it was referring to a young actress who never, ever seemed to smile, so I sort of get it, but I like the grumpy version better.  It makes a downward turned mouth sound like the ever popular and famous grumpy cat.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 23, 2022)

It's not really a word, but an abbreviation. I really dislike to hear "APP." It sounds like somebody is trying baby talk or something.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Moist !
> 
> I just hate that word....


Me too! Especially when it is used to describe something edible.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2022)

"language" seems to change a bit with every generation.  Now, it seems commonplace for many of the younger to speak in "abbreviations"...half of which, I have to look up on the Internet to understand what they are trying to say.


----------



## Macfan (Jan 23, 2022)

One I dislike and has already been mentioned here is 'whatever,' though I admit having used it myself, still dislike it, another that sort of rubs me the wrong way is 'surreal.'


----------



## David777 (Jan 23, 2022)

Another person that most dislikes the *F!@# word* that so many have developed a constant habit of overusing in ordinary conversation as an expression of subconscious internal emotion.  Our action movie film industry with their filthy script dialogues bears a considerable responsibility for its increasing use in younger generations.  Related is how so many that do so seem to erroneously think others in public don't care like it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 23, 2022)

mrstime said:


> The word starts with a C and is only used on women, and I might beat the life out of anyone that might use it on me.



Ditto...I can't even say the word !


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 23, 2022)

David777 said:


> Another person that most dislikes the *F!@# word* that so many have developed a constant habit of overusing in ordinary conversation as an expression of subconscious internal emotion.  Our action movie film industry with their filthy script dialogues bears a considerable responsibility for its increasing use in younger generations.  Related is how so many that do so seem to erroneously think others in public don't care like it doesn't matter.


I don't so much dislike the F*#$& word, as much as I dislike the prolific use of it. I recently watched a Netflix series set in India. I thought, cool! I like seeing how other cultures live. Well, they had adopted the same potty mouth in this series, too that is so prolific in Hollywood.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 23, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Ditto...I can't even say the word !


Neither can I !


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 23, 2022)

Don M. said:


> "language" seems to change a bit with every generation.  Now, it seems commonplace for many of the younger to speak in "abbreviations"...half of which, I have to look up on the Internet to understand what they are trying to say.


Convo = conversation. BRB=Be right back. TTYL=talk to you later. Yes, I miss complete words and sentences.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

There are curse words and then there are words like the C word that is just degrading.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 23, 2022)

The word flisfliberaschously. Fortunately I don't hear it often. Mike


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> The word flisfliberaschously. Fortunately I don't hear it often. Mike


I have to say in my 55 years of life I have never heard that word.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Absotively Posilutely




I used that phrase once in a rare moment of lingual dyslexia.  I've since integrated it into my vocabulary  -  there's those occasions where it absoltively posiltely works...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

> A word that you detest



Hmmm, I really can't think of any f-n words I dislike, at the moment.  

...nowadays being online a lot...I just *think* in emojis.


----------



## caroln (Jan 23, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Convo = conversation. BRB=Be right back. TTYL=talk to you later. Yes, I miss complete words and sentences.


Vacay, too.  Vacation is only one more syllable but I guess it takes too long to say.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 23, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Convo = conversation. BRB=Be right back. TTYL=talk to you later. Yes, I miss complete words and sentences.


Ha ha ...I use TTYL all the time when I want to stop texting w/someone.

My cousin will go on and on w/the texting, especially when she's been drinking....and I use the ttyl or just ignore her.


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

Narcissistic.

It has too many C's, S's, and I's for starters and it's meaning is too complicated. According to the Mayo Clinic, it's definition has 20 different symptoms, some of which contradict each other...for instance the first one and last symptoms listed, "exaggerated self-importance" and "insecure"...though I can figure that out if I combine them to mean overcompensation for insecurities perhaps.

So I never know what people really mean when they use it because, according to the Mayo Clinic, it's a catch-all word for 20 different symptoms. Seriously, no one can have all of those symptoms. The good news is it seems to have been trending more  a year ago than now. At least I don't hear people using it as much. And, no, they weren't saying it to me...well, not to my face anyway 

Here's Mayo Clinic's list copied and pasted from their website...
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...onality-disorder/symptoms-causes/syc-20366662

"Signs and symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder and the severity of symptoms vary. People with the disorder can:


Have an exaggerated sense of self-importance
Have a sense of entitlement and require constant, excessive admiration
Expect to be recognized as superior even without achievements that warrant it
Exaggerate achievements and talents
Be preoccupied with fantasies about success, power, brilliance, beauty or the perfect mate
Believe they are superior and can only associate with equally special people
Monopolize conversations and belittle or look down on people they perceive as inferior
Expect special favors and unquestioning compliance with their expectations
Take advantage of others to get what they want
Have an inability or unwillingness to recognize the needs and feelings of others
Be envious of others and believe others envy them
Behave in an arrogant or haughty manner, coming across as conceited, boastful and pretentious
Insist on having the best of everything — for instance, the best car or office
At the same time, people with narcissistic personality disorder have trouble handling anything they perceive as criticism, and they can:


Become impatient or angry when they don't receive special treatment
Have significant interpersonal problems and easily feel slighted
React with rage or contempt and try to belittle the other person to make themselves appear superior
Have difficulty regulating emotions and behavior
Experience major problems dealing with stress and adapting to change
Feel depressed and moody because they fall short of perfection
Have secret feelings of insecurity, shame, vulnerability and humiliation"


----------



## drifter (Jan 23, 2022)

I think there are no words I detest. There are many words I don't know, many words I don't know how to use, but I use those
I can trying for clear communication, hoping I am forgiven or over looked for the mistakes I make.


----------



## Della (Jan 23, 2022)

Lara said:


> Narcissistic.


I can't give you enough likes for that, Lara.  A few years ago everyone on the internet had a_ narcissistic_ mother, a _controlling _husband or a boyfriend who was trying to _gaslight_ them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

> A word that you detest





Nathan said:


> Hmmm, I really can't think of any f-n words I dislike, at the moment.





caroln said:


> Vacay, too.  Vacation is only one more syllable but I guess it takes too long to say.



OK, now I can think of words that I detest!
Vacay and convo, although there is nothing detestable about either word in their original form...the contraction is the actual detestable part. In turn, that reflects[badly] on the user that passed off these two lazy-inspired contractions as acceptable forms in communication.

One 3 letter abbreviation that sets me off:  ISO....meaning "in search of", usually posted on some Facebook group, where the poster is* asking strangers* on the internet where to find _something_.   My thought:  this person is already on the internet, why don't they go ahead and *google it*!?!?!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2022)

Della said:


> I can't give you enough likes for that, Lara.  A few years ago everyone on the internet had a_ narcissistic_ mother, a _controlling _husband or a boyfriend who was trying to _gaslight_ them.


Yes, those three: narcissistic ,controlling and gaslight_-ing_ have become buzz words to describe and assign blame in broken relationships.
I often suspect  that it "might be" the teller of the story as being the culpable one....


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Not really a word I detest, but I dislike when someone uses *then* when they mean *than*. Of course, in speaking, than can _sound like_ then, but in writing, there's no excuse.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 23, 2022)

Wake up?

This thread is an interesting read, lots of words or abbreviated forms I never expected to see  here!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2022)

Sort of on this topic... several years ago I was regularly watching a toddler for a close friend.  When she was about 3-1/2, we were talking about colors and I said something about brown.  She said very matter of factly, "I don't like brown."  

It struck me as odd that she'd have such a strong negative opinion of a color so I asked why she didn't like it. She pondered for a minute before saying, "It's a very sweaty color." I still laugh about that one because she was so right. Brown IS a sweaty color!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 23, 2022)

Sounds like this person should run for public office. Mike



Lara said:


> "Signs and symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder and the severity of symptoms vary. People with the disorder can:
> 
> 
> Have an exaggerated sense of self-importance
> ...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 23, 2022)

Hang around this place long enough, and you may learn all manner of indispensable things.  Mike



Rah-Rah said:


> I have to say in my 55 years of life I have never heard that word.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

My BIL used this word all the time and it annoys me "Digress"


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 23, 2022)

Della said:


> My husband agrees with you.  I'll say, "Oh it's going to rain on the new snow and make slush, I hate slush!"  and he'll say,  all prissy-like, "Hate is such a strong word."  I hate when he does that.
> 
> 
> And yet I've never heard someone call a woman a prick. No excuses, Dseag2!  ( I like your new avatar!)


Thank you!  I was out walking by the lake and decided to take a selfie.  

And you'll get no excuses from me!


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 23, 2022)

I also dislike it when someone writes "noone" instead of "No One," as well as say "Could Of" instead of "Could Have."


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> as well as say "Could Of" instead of "Could Have."


Yes. Unfortunately, "of" is not a verb.


----------



## caroln (Jan 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yes, those three: narcissistic ,controlling and gaslight_-ing_ have become buzz words to describe and assign blame in broken relationships.
> I often suspect  that it "might be" the teller of the story as being the culpable one....


Does ghosting fit in there?


----------



## charry (Jan 24, 2022)

Aint !!……or What !!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh!  Thought of another one:
"Iconic"
At one time, this seemed the only descriptive word people could come up with!  Everything was "Iconic", no matter what it was!


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 24, 2022)

The word Epicenter has been way over used, and also incorrectly used at that, since the pandemic.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 24, 2022)

Many words are overused and twisted .... i just do not like everyone turning items into acronyms .... 
The confusion sets in when the acronym has more then one possible meaning....


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2022)

"Trending" gives everything a temporal feel.  Not fond of that.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 24, 2022)

caroln said:


> One word I've always despised is "tasty".  I don't know why, but every time I hear it, it's like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> Does anyone else have a hated word or phrase?


When I first saw the thread title, and figured we can only pick one, one at the top of my list would be
YUMMY.  Fine if it comes from a toddler, but sounds rather childish when adults say it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 24, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I get that. I just use the word dislike. I just feel it is not as strong of a word. I really don't have an issue with love. *Cursing is something that I* *don't like at all. *I suppose that is the way I was raised and they way my husband and I raised my girls. I do agree with you that the younger generation seems to use those words quite a bit and it just doesn't make them look good.



I'm with ya on that.  

Also, something that seems to be growing in popularity, is using the name "God" as nothing but a part of casual speech.


----------



## caroln (Jan 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I first saw the thread title, and figured we can only pick one, one at the top of my list would be
> YUMMY.  Fine if it comes from a toddler, but sounds rather childish when adults say it.


I have several words I don't like for one reason or another...sometimes no reason!  Don't limit yourself to just one!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I'm with ya on that.
> 
> Also, something that seems to be growing in popularity, is using the name "God" as nothing but a part of casual speech.


I agree with that as well. I never liked that at all.  I use goodness instead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 24, 2022)

I detest words with the ie/ei combination in them. I (am poor at spelling and) have to recite the rule every time I write one, "I before E except after C" except that's not always so.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 24, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I detest words with the ie/ei combination in them. I (am poor at spelling and) have to recite the rule every time I write one, "I before E except after C" except that's not always so.


Especially if you're singing Old MacDonald...  e-i-e-i-*o.  *


----------



## Irwin (Jan 24, 2022)

I hate the word _detest_. I just hate it. I won't even say it. Bleh.


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 28, 2022)

I also despise something else; not exactly a word, but more a form of addressing someone; ie; Miss Nancy, instead Mrs. Drew. It sounds like something you would say to a little girl to make her feel grown up. "Why, hello there Miss Nancy!" 

I almost never get called "Mrs." I married late in life, and crave to hear "Mrs." But nowadays, customer service people think you want to pretend you are best friends, so they call you by your first name.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2022)

suds00 said:


> instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


Hate that!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Hate that!


Yeah, that's like saying "normally, this would be an imposition if not totally annoying" or "meh, caught me at a good time"


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 28, 2022)

suds00 said:


> instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


I dislike this as well. After all, how did it become a problem in the first place?


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2022)

Dentist


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 28, 2022)

1. No Problem
2. Let's move this forward
3. Social Distancing
4. anything that smell of "politically correct" rather than the truth.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 28, 2022)

Shady


giving shade from sunlight.
"they sprawled under a shady carob tree"
informal
of doubtful honesty or legality.
"he was involved in his grandmother's shady deals"


----------



## kburra (Jan 28, 2022)

Two stolen words that now have different/meaning and association. Gay and Rainbow!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

kburra said:


> Two stolen words that now have different/meaning and association. Gay and Rainbow!


Words aren't stolen, just adding to it's meaning and for both words it's been fifty years already.  Time for acceptance, IMO.


----------



## kburra (Jan 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Words aren't stolen, just adding to it's meaning and for both words it's been fifty years already.  Time for acceptance, IMO.


Except of course when you say to your young grand kids would you like to watch an old movie "Somewhere over the rainbow" and they reply  "is about Gay people"?...*Stolen*! acceptance nothing to do with it IMHO too!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

You mean 'Wizard of Oz' my Oz friend @kburra ??


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 29, 2022)

These new expressions….My Bad….Whatever…..the use of the word Bitches when speaking of others…many more ..


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

My Bad is the new assumption of responsibility........to a lesser degree I think.  Whatever is a condescending version of Let's Agree to Disagree.  Bitches I only hear in the media, not in my life unless I say it!


----------



## caroln (Jan 29, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> These new expressions….My Bad….Whatever…..the use of the word Bitches when speaking of others…many more ..


I didn't understand "My bad" for awhile.  I kept thinking I wasn't hearing something right...what did he say?  Oh, I get it now.  An apology of sorts.  Stupid.


----------



## timoc (Jan 29, 2022)

Nowadays I hear people say, "Nice one", when given something.........what's wrong with a plain and simple 'thank you'?


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 29, 2022)

"Good Catch" is another phrase. What, are we fishing or something?


----------



## kburra (Jan 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You mean 'Wizard of Oz' my Oz friend @kburra ??





Pepper said:


> You mean 'Wizard of Oz' my Oz friend @kburra ??


Indeed I do,thanks!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 29, 2022)

Referring to a sleeveless male under shirt as a “wife beater”.


----------



## Della (Jan 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I didn't understand "My bad" for awhile.  I kept thinking I wasn't hearing something right...what did he say?  Oh, I get it now.  An apology of sorts.  Stupid.


At least you got an apology of sorts, something the younger generation seems to have trouble with.  It must hurt their self-esteem.
Last week I got a bill for$1997, from the people doing our home restoration.  My insurance company had already sent them $1498, for the total cost excluding the $1000 deductible I had already sent.  So I called and was connected to Jennifer in accounting who, after trying to convince me I needed to pay that, finally realized something didn't add up and said she thought she knew what had happened and would call back.  A few minutes later the phone rang and I hear her excited vocal fry saying, "I was right!"  She went on and on about how right she had been and even repeated, "I'm so proud of myself for getting it right."  I never did get an apology.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 30, 2022)

I have two to offer:
1. *"Like"* - Not the word per se, but how young people today say it in every sentence.  _"I like went to the store today.  I needed a new pair of socks, so I like checked out a dozen different ones, and ended up buying like 5 pairs."_
2. *"My ask"* - In stead of "my request".  _"My ask of you is to work an additional hour each day."_


----------



## Shero (Jan 30, 2022)

A word I detest is  "detest" because I really do not detest anything!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 30, 2022)

bowmore said:


> woke



I'll throw in some more.

sup

yo

cuz 

dis


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 30, 2022)

Twenty three skido, going juking, feeling groovy, Mama likes mambo. I know these are groups of words, but can't we detest them too? Once I was a young man and, spoke as young men do. Now I'm an old man and love to sing the blues. Mike


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

charry said:


> Aint !!……or What !!!



Well well well, WELCOME back charry. You have been gone so long I think you need to reintroduce yourself.

Charry: Hi everybody, I'm back.

SF Membership: Where you been Charry?

Charry: Nonya

SF membership: What do you mean nonya? Nonya what?

Charry: Well I could tell you but then I'd have to put all of you on ignore.

Fade to black.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> 2. *"My ask"* - In stead of "my request".  _"My ask of you is to work an additional hour each day."_


I've never heard that.  Hope I never hear that in real life.  Is it just a SoCal thing so far?


----------



## Lara (Jan 31, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I also dislike it when someone writes "noone" instead of "No One," as well as say "Could Of" instead of "Could Have."





Devi said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, "of" is not a verb.



Well, actually they aren't saying "Could Of". They're using the contraction for could have..."Could've"

(...and I never heard anyone say "noone" for "no one" before...do people really do that?)


----------



## charry (Jan 31, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Well well well, WELCOME back charry. You have been gone so long I think you need to reintroduce yourself.
> 
> Charry: Hi everybody, I'm back.
> 
> ...



fasttrax …..you are funny……But I like ya …..


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 31, 2022)

suds00 said:


> instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


Or...'no worries'
That ^^^ bugs me.

I also don't like the use of 'basically'...well basically blah blah blah.


----------



## Jace (Jan 31, 2022)

Detest.....Whatever...shows lack of real concern... commitment of an idea..etc.


----------



## Devi (Jan 31, 2022)

Lara said:


> Well, actually they aren't saying "Could Of". They're using the contraction for could have..."Could've"
> 
> (...and I never heard anyone say "noone" for "no one" before...do people really do that?)


Yes, it's true that "could've" sounds like "could of".

But we're talking about *writing *"could of" — with "of" being the verb. "I could of gone to the store."


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 31, 2022)

Lara said:


> Well, actually they aren't saying "Could Of". They're using the contraction for could have..."Could've"
> 
> (...and I never heard anyone say "noone" for "no one" before...do people really do that?)


No, but in both cases they write it.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 31, 2022)

Dislike the current metaphoric use of the word "transparent".  Think when I hear it that the user "probably isn't".


----------



## charry (Jan 31, 2022)

I Hate the saying…………..”No Way “ !! Or High 5……..


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 31, 2022)

*anyone who says WHATEVER when they do not have a proper response…of course MY BAD really is it not more appropriate to say I am sorry I made a mistake…these ones..those ones..you are pointing at them..these those is sufficient…a few more I will think of as soon as I post…oh yea getting to really dislike the word ONESIE    *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 31, 2022)

Deplane !    Aghhhhh I detest that one.  You do not Deplane, you disembark.


----------



## caroln (Jan 31, 2022)

charry said:


> I Hate the saying…………..”No Way “ !! Or High 5……..


Instead of doing a "high 5", now it's a "fist pump".  Hate that too.  Oh, sorry...not hate, dislike.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 31, 2022)

charry said:


> fasttrax …..you are funny……But I like ya …..



Back at ya. Oh I get in a good one now and then.  TTFN.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Sourpuss irks me a bit at times. 





I  Senior Forums!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 1, 2022)

"Invite" instead of "invitation."


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2022)

'Snot' I wish folk would say ' mucus'


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2022)

Meringue said:


> 'Snot' I wish folk would say ' mucus'


Yuk lol


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2022)

WOW. And Daunting !,


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I'll throw in some more.
> 
> sup
> 
> ...


Yo cuz, sup?!?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

Especially considering this area's tendency to grab onto every stupid fad that comes along, I kinda grit my teeth and hope none of the locals notice an expression that's being used more and more often on t.v.-  referring to another person as *"This one."* 
It's condescending and disrespectful, but presented as a 'cute' way of talking about somebody.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm just tired of hearing the phrase  ... 'colors that POP',    or add this or that color for POP

...     the first time was okay,  but then everyone was doing it,    and it got annoying.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Especially considering this area's tendency to grab onto every stupid fad that comes along, I kinda grit my teeth and hope none of the locals notice an expression that's being used more and more often on t.v.-  referring to another person as *"This one."*
> It's condescending and disrespectful, but presented as a 'cute' way of talking about somebody.


John McCain rather famously referred to Barack Obama as "that one" during a presidential debate. The fallout against him for that was tremendous.  

It's not part of our local speech pattern, I'm happy to say.  You're right, it's condescending and disrespectful.  

I greatly dislike the appropriation of plural pronouns (they, them and their) for individuals whose gender is unknown (as in an unidentified crime suspect) or who don't identify as male or female.  

It's time to adopt gender neutral pronouns.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2022)

Yadda yadda


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 11, 2022)

In certain contexts the word ‘should’ is such a burden. I should do something about that overflowing closet. I should go to Aunt Millie’s funeral but I never liked her. Etc, etc.
on the other hand - ’ that should do the trick’ is a little bit hopeful.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 11, 2022)

virtual


----------



## officerripley (Jul 11, 2022)

faith


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2022)

Sweet.  Listening to people referring to others, usually actors, as sweet.  “So and so is just the sweetest person“ makes me wonder if they really are.  Sweet isn’t word I think of for men.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 11, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I'm just tired of hearing the phrase  ... 'colors that POP'
> 
> ...     the first time was okay,  but then everyone copied,  and it got annoying.



Same with curated.  No longer a museum term, it's a stand in for "picked some stuff out" and is overused.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

I know it's an Americanism, which thank God hasn't (yet) been adopted in Britain, but I recoil at books which give instructions to 'dumbos'. Just because one is ignorant about how to mend a puncture or whatever, does not mean one is an idiot.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 11, 2022)

Overused by customer service representatives: "_I'll just double check that_." (When they haven't checked the first time.) (In response to you giving your name, etc.) 

Another one that is being overused is "Epicenter." Especially when it is used incorrectly.


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

It's not a word but it is an acronym


BLM

 I am so sick of the racism


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 11, 2022)

Old R said:


> It's not a word but it is an acronym
> 
> 
> BLM
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

Because of THAT type of mentality I frequently conceal pCarry.

 I live just outside of Raleigh and we've had parts of our city shredded pretty bad because of that mentality.

 Just for the record I do have a concealed carry permit!


----------



## Leann (Jul 11, 2022)

A few....


Icon - why has everything and everyone become an _icon_?
Like - a few others have mentioned here how _like_ is used as a filler word. "I think, like, it's really hot here today".
And I agree with so many of the other words and phrases all of you have posted here, too. Can't say I detest them but I can say that I find them annoying.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2022)

Have you heard what her husband did! I say no and I don't want to know. It isn't any of my business! Gossip gets on my nerves.


----------



## Bella (Jul 11, 2022)

Dude. "Hey, Dude." My cousin calls everyone Dude, including me.  I've asked him to stop calling me dude. As a reminder I call him, "Princess".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

probably already said....but one came to mind after all this time....."DETEST"!


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Have you heard what her husband did! I say no and I don't want to know. It isn't any of my business! Gossip gets on my nerves.


I always figure if one of my dear friends is talking about our mutual friend(s), well then I wonder what they are saying about me.
Not fond of gossip either.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 11, 2022)

Venue - what's the venue?  Seems pretentious to me.  Why not just say "where is it"?


----------



## mrstime (Jul 11, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> The "F" word!?


No


----------



## mrstime (Jul 11, 2022)

Devi said:


> Not really a word I detest, but I dislike when someone uses *then* when they mean *than*. Of course, in speaking, than can _sound like_ then, but in writing, there's no excuse.


And it bugs me a bit when the don't know the difference between Lose and loose.

Unfortunately one of my favorite swear words has been since I was a teen and continues to be Sh**. When DH and I were dating he would say "Is that lady like?", it didn't stop me.


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I always figure if one of my dear friends is talking about our mutual friend(s), well then I wonder what they are saying about me.
> Not fond of gossip either.


Depends what is said.  If it’s innocuous info, it’s not a secret.  A friend didn’t like to repeat anything said to her.  Frankly I think it was her way of feeling knowledgeable and superior.  Then I’d run into that someone and they’d say they thought everyone knew, it wasn’t a secret. I agree about not discussing someone else’s dirty laundry.  

 If I tell you something in confidence, that‘s what I’ll say and how I expect it to remain.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 11, 2022)

mrstime said:


> And it bugs me a bit when the don't know the difference between Lose and loose.
> 
> Unfortunately one of my favorite swear words has been since I was a teen and continues to be Sh**. When DH and I were dating he would say "Is that lady like?", it didn't stop me.



Swear word? This village is in the county of Dorset, and, believe it or not it's near, The Piddle Valley, so called because the river Piddle runs down the said valley.
Look up the story of Queen Victoria and The River Piddle.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2022)

Transparent...those that use the word probably rarely are.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 11, 2022)

I dislike anything about Covid but I also really hate the word, AMAZING.  How can everything be amazing.  Time for the younger and other folks to start broadening their vocabulary.  I am not impressed with Amazing things.  Buy a dictionary or do a word search, dud!Ca

Can my computer be amazing?  Am I an amazing person?  Are you amazing?  Is Christmas an amazing time of year?  Is Santa Claus amazing?  Is the queen of England amazing?  Did the Lone Ranger and Tonto do amazing things?  I suppose some people would say yes to all those things but I would try to find some new and different words.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Well I could tell you but it is so filthy as far as I am concerned that I can't. It is a word I have never said in my lifetime!


My word is like that, too. Actually, there are 2 words. One seems to be in common use, unfortunately. It is an F word, but not The F Word. I quite like The F Word, although usually I just think it, not say it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Macfan said:


> One I dislike and has already been mentioned here is 'whatever,' though I admit having used it myself, still dislike it, another that sort of rubs me the wrong way is 'surreal.'


I think that to reply "whatever" to what someone says is just plain rude.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't like the word lovely. I have friends who use it all the time.
> They make a lovely couple, he is so lovely, she has a lovely house. Your toilet is lovely.
> It drives me crazy.


I recently chose "lovely" to use instead of "nice" when referring to something or someone. I still think lovely is better than nice. "Tasty" has Hannibal Lector written all over it.  The guy from Australia who visited us for a couple of months said "tasty" all the time. Now my daughter has caught that habit. For once, I didn't.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> I worked at a large Aerospace plant for 3 years.  I was surprised at how many times engineers used that word when complaining about the female office staff.
> They always used the word "Dumb" in front of it.


And thank you for sharing that with us!  I could have lived the rest of my life without being reminded of that phrase.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2022)

suds00 said:


> instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


I do that.
Sometimes I abbreviate it:  No prob.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Meringue said:


> 'Snot' I wish folk would say ' mucus'


Or just not talk about it at all.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 228949
> Swear word? This village is in the county of Dorset, and, believe it or not it's near, The Piddle Valley, so called because the river Piddle runs down the said valley.
> Look up the story of Queen Victoria and The River Piddle.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2022)

Right Now said:


> And thank you for sharing that with us!  I could have lived the rest of my life without being reminded of that phrase.


You're welcome.
Always willing to help.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2022)

*Not detest, but the word "Awesome" is overused.  Flying over the Grand Canyon was awesome, a cool TV show is not*


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2022)

The “F” bombs and any word that takes the Lord’s name in vain.

When I worked, I never wanted to hear the word “stall.”


----------



## caroln (Jul 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I recently chose "lovely" to use instead of "nice" when referring to something or someone. I still think lovely is better than nice. "Tasty" has Hannibal Lector written all over it.  The guy from Australia who visited us for a couple of months said "tasty" all the time. Now my daughter has caught that habit. For once, I didn't.


Tasty...that's a word that makes my skin crawl.  Has since I was a kid.

My mom always hated the phrase "that's for sure!"  Her friend said it so much my mom wanted to throttle her!  Boy, it's hot today.  That's for sure!  This steak is really good.  That's for sure!  A-U-G-H-H-H!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2022)

This thread reminded me of my husband's older brother. After every sentence, he would say "But I digress!"


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 12, 2022)

SO...!!!


----------



## oldman (Jul 13, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Deplane !    Aghhhhh I detest that one.  You do not Deplane, you disembark.


Using the word “deplane” is used more in the U.S. Disembark is used mostly outside the U.S. What you don’t ever want to hear on a plane is the word, “EVACUATE!”


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 13, 2022)

vulnerable


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 13, 2022)

CindyLouWho said:


> vulnerable


Hear that word way too often when watching The Bachelorette.
Drives me crazy..but I keep watching lol


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 13, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Hear that word way too often when watching The Bachelorette.
> Drives me crazy..but I keep watching


Yes, they do, dobielvr!
....and yes, I keep watching too....it's good distraction tv....lol


----------



## Beezer (Jul 14, 2022)

The phrase I can't stand is when a clerk says...

"Have a good one!"

I dunno.I feel like I'm being encouraged to have a great bowel movement! lol!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 14, 2022)

fecund.  I find that word awful.


----------



## Senter (Sep 29, 2022)

suds00 said:


> instead of" you're welcome" young people say "no problem"


Ok now you got me going.  That drives me nutz.  Whenever I go into a store, restaurant, or other business and an employee says "nmo problem" after I've said "thank you" I always think "I'm glad doing your job is not a problem for you".

Here's another one that about 95% of the public never notice and won't know what the heck I'm talking about:  "is is", as in "the problem is is that  ......".   I've even heard "what he said was is it's too late to .....".

But "is is".  Listen closely to people on TV.  Even intelligent and important people say it.  Obama could be counted on to say it.  It is very common among guests being interviewed on the news and just about everywhere else.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 29, 2022)

"Female"- when used instead of 'girls' or 'women' in casual speech.  
It also occurred to me in the same context I've never heard individuals-of-the-other-gender referred to as 'males.'


----------



## David777 (Sep 29, 2022)

Since this thread has run the course.  A bit more for we dinosaurs to laugh at courtesy of the texting generation.

https://www.bark.us/blog/teen-text-speak-codes-every-parent-should-know/


    AF — As f**k
    A mood — A relatable feeling or situation (often shortened to the single word, “mood”)
    And I oop — Used when something is really surprising or provocative
    And that’s on [something] — Used to indicate that you’ve just shared a truth that needs no further discussion
    ASL — Age/sex/location
    Bae — Significant other or crush
 *Basic* — Someone who is viewed as boring or a conforming person
    Bet — A response indicating agreement. Example: “Wanna go to the store?” “Bet.”
 *Bih* — Short form of b*tch
    Body count — The number of people someone has slept with
    Bruh — “Bro”; can be used to address anybody
    BTS — A Korean boy band popular with tweens and teens
    Bussin’ — Awesome. Example: These tacos are bussin’.
 *Cake* — Used to describe a large bottom
    Cappin’ — Lying
    CEO of [something] — To be a representative of some activity or thing. Example: “Taylor is the CEO of sleeping in late.”
 *Cheugy *— Used to describe someone or something that is basic, out of date, or trying too hard
    Cursed — Used to describe something (usually an online image) that is unsettling or creepy
    Cringe — Causing feelings of embarrassment or awkwardness
 *Daddy* — An attractive man, usually older, who conveys a sense of power and dominance
    Ded — Used when something is really funny or embarrassing. Example: OMG that meme has me ded!
    Dope — A way to describe something as cool or awesome
 *Drip* — Style, great fashion sense, flashy accessories
    DTF — Down to f*ck
    Egirl / Eboy — A young person with emo-inspired, punk-rock style
    Facts — An emphatic way to acknowledge the truth of someone’s statement
    Fam — Friends
 *FBOI* — F**k boy; a guy just looking for sex
    FINSTA — Fake Instagram account
    FOMO — Fear of missing out
 *Fire* — Amazing
    FWB — Friends with benefits
 *Gas* — Can refer to marijuana, be used to describe something that’s cool, or be used as a verb to mean “hype someone up”
    Ghosted — Ending a relationship by completely disappearing with no further communication
    Goals — Something you want or aspire to
    GOAT — Greatest of all time
    GTG — Got to go
    Gucci — Something good or cool
    Hentai — Graphic anime pornography
    High key — 1. Very interested in 2. Actively spreading information
    Hits different — When something is better than it normally is because of different circumstances. Example: “A cold soda just hits different when it’s super hot outside.”
    ISO — In search of
    IYKYK — “If you know you know”; meant to imply that there’s an inside joke
    Juul — Type of e-cigarette that is small and discreet; ‘pods’ are used for smoking
    Karen  — Used to refer to an entitled mom
    KMS — Kill myself
    KYS — Kill yourself
    Lit/Turnt/Turnt Up — Something that’s active or popular, can also refer to being stoned or drunk
    LMAO — Laughing my ass off
    LMP — 1. A term that means “like my pic” or 2. Sometimes stands for “lick my p***y”
    LOL — Laugh out loud
    Low key — 1. Somewhat interested in 2. Keeping information secret
 *Meal *— Someone who looks good enough to eat. See also: “Snack” or “snacc”
    Mid — Insult meaning "low quality" or "average." Derives from "mid-tier"— not awful, but not great. Example: "The new Jurassic Park was mid."
    Netflix and chill — Getting together and hooking up
    No cap — Used to indicate that someone is not lying
 *NP* — No problem
    OFC — Short for “of course”
    OK, Boomer — Calling out an idea that is outdated or resistant to change
    OMFG — Oh my f**king god
    Plug — Term used to refer to someone who can “connect” you with drugs; a drug dealer.
    PMOYS — Acronym that stands for “put me on your Snapchat”
    ROTFLMAO — Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
    Salty — To be bitter or cranky about something
    Same  — “I can relate”
 *Shading* — Where teens gossip about another party without naming them; also “throw shade” means to talk about someone
    Ship — Short for “relationship”; also used as a verb to indicate a desire to see two people together. Ex.: I ship Taylor and Jamie.
    Simp —Somebody who tries very hard and does a lot for their crush. Ex.: "You got Sarah 3 dozen roses? Stop being such a simp."
    Sis — Short for “sister” but can be used to address anybody; usually used to express that drama has occurred
    Skeet — To ejaculate
 *Smash* — Means to have casual sex
    SMDH — Shaking my damn head
    SMH — “Shaking my head,” meaning “I don’t believe it” or “that’s so dumb”
 *Snack* — Describes an attractive person
    Snapstreak — Created when friends send snaps every day, creating a streak
    Snatched — On point, very good, or well styled
    Spam — A fake social media account
    Squad — Close friend group
 *Stan* — A teen slang term meaning an overzealous or obsessive fan of a particular celebrity
    STFU — Short for “shut the f**k up,” can be used as an expression of disbelief or to cyberbully
    Sus — Short for "suspicious." Popularized by the Among Us game.
    Swoop — To be picked up in an automobile
    TBH — To be honest
    Tea — Gossip or interesting news shared between friends
 *Thicc* — Having an attractive, curvy body
    TF — The f**k, as in “who TF you think are?”
 *Thirsty* — Desperate for attention, usually ****** attention
    Thot — Stands for “that ho over there” and is often used instead of “slut”
    Trash — “Terrible,” “unacceptable
 * Turnt* — Excited and having a good time, often with the help of drugs or alcohol
    V — “Very”
    Vibing — Chilling out, having a good time, or identifying with a certain kind of energy
    VSCO girl — A style characterized by Hydro Flasks, Crocs, and scrunchies
    WAP — Wet ass p*ssy
    Woke — Socially or politically conscious
    WTF — What the f**k?
    WYA — Where you at?
 *WYD* — What you doing?
    YAAS — A very emphatic yes
    YEET — 1. A very strong word for yes. 2. To throw something.
 *Zaddy* — A well-dressed, attractive man of any age


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 29, 2022)

"no worries"


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> "Female"- when used instead of 'girls' or 'women' in casual speech.
> It also occurred to me in the same context I've never heard individuals-of-the-other-gender referred to as 'males.'


Working in the jails reference to the individuals held in custody  was males and/or females.   There were some people that really didn't fit precisely in either category, the Sheriff's Dept. referred to them as Alternative Lifestyles.     Some staff would jokingly refer to them as "_altered _lifestyles".


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't _detest_ these words, but I cringe when I hear them, as they are often used incorrectly.

"Oriented" and "Orientated". It also brings back memories of my (ugh) ex-husband, who liked to use the
words out of context.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 29, 2022)

*For me it is the F word, hate it and always will.*


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2022)

> A word that you detest


All words have a function, but when they get overused they become...detestable.  
Probably the top two overused words in the English language would be:
Awesome
Dude

One phrase that I absolutely detest is:


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2022)

Wakeup!


----------



## timoc (Sep 30, 2022)

*It gets me so angry* when I hear some impatient people say, "Chop-chop", to get someone to move faster. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 30, 2022)

Pad. I read a lot of mystery novels, and almost all of them have someone "padding" down the hall or to the window (usually, but not always, in bare feet). Why can't they "walk" like other people?

Curate. Everything is "curated" now, from groceries to online personnae. Sheesh.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 30, 2022)

Confrontation, stupid word never try to say it.  Always try to add an extra 'r'.


----------



## Wren (Sep 30, 2022)

Woke.   (Don’t even know, much less care, what it means).....


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 30, 2022)

Wren said:


> Woke.   (Don’t even know, much less care, what it means).....


Hah! I was just about to write this. I feel the same. What the exact hell does that mean?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Hah! I was just about to write this. I feel the same. What the exact hell does that mean?


https://news.yahoo.com/what-does-woke-mean-155321566.html


----------



## Been There (Sep 30, 2022)

Scramble
Painted


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 30, 2022)

Viral


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2022)

For me it is incentivise. It is ugly to my ear. There are plenty of better words to use

e.g. 
synonyms
encourage · act as a stimulus/incentive/impetus/fillip/spur to · prompt · prod · move · motivate · trigger · spark · spur on · galvanize · activate · kindle · fire · fire with enthusiasm


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Viral


When I first heard the term viral video, I thought it meant videos that would put a virus in computers...  I'm still not 100% sure what it means.


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 30, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I first heard the term viral video, I thought it meant videos that would put a virus in computers...  I'm still not 100% sure what it means.


It's just a lame way of saying that interest in a video or post has spread with the rapidity of a virus.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 30, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> It's just a lame way of saying that interest in a video or post has spread with the rapidity of a virus.


Ohhh, o.k.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 10, 2022)

The f word is becoming more and more common and acceptable..I sometimes still cringe a little but am seeing how it is of value for some. Good grief..it is just a word and if that relieves some stress why not


----------



## mrstime (Nov 10, 2022)

*Mrstime, "****" is one of the most offensive and hateful words in the English language. The exact origins of the word are unknown, but it's recorded in the early 1200's as the name of a street in Oxford, England called Grope****lane, apparently a reference to prostitution. Both Chaucer and Shakespeare made puns on it.*

That almost made me laugh at the use of that ugly word.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

Academics use jargon to signal erudition, even when they are just stating the obvious.  

This is a famous Dave Barry parody

“Methodological observation of the sociometrical behavior tendencies of prematurated isolates indicates that a 374 C C C 59:3 / FEBRUARY 2008 causal relationship exists between groundward tropism and lachrymatory, or ‘crying, ’ behavior forms. ”

This is how a sociologist says that children cry when they fall down.


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 14, 2022)

Not a word but a phrase:   "this point in time"


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 14, 2022)

Let's not get started on hated phrases.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 14, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Let's not get started on hated phrases.


Oh maybe we should.. I'm sure there would be many examples!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2022)

"Thingy"


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> Not a word but a phrase: "this point in time"


How about "_price point_", not really clear on what that even means...

Sorry @NorthernLight I had to do it...


----------



## Della (Nov 14, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> Not a word but a phrase:   "this point in time"


Yes.  "At this point in time, I hope you will have a conversation with me and share with me your thoughts."  Could so easily be, "Now, I hope you will talk to me and tell me your thoughts."


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)

Extra words-

Change it OUT
Swap it OUT
Bake it OFF


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 16, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Let's not get started on hated phrases.


I hate what's been happening to the English language in general..  somebody says something, it spreads, and people are expected to believe it's a legitimate word or phrase..

One I've encountered multiple times just during the last couple of days:  dress-coded.  
It's come from a woman at a gym and school kids.  
While many schools and possibly other places have "dress codes"-  rules about acceptable clothing-  this new expression was used by individuals as their way of saying they were told they'd violated the dress codes.  Example:  "I can't believe I was DRESS-CODED over what I was wearing!"


----------



## Been There (Nov 20, 2022)

Are there any *"volunteers?" *


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

Have you ever come across the overuse of the word: "Patina?" It gets used everywhere and to me it's just a word that someone once came across and thought, "Do you know, I could describe our clapped out old car as having, 'loving patina' it will probably sell in seconds."


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 20, 2022)

I don't like the F-word. It is overused and literally has no meaning in the English language except to ****** intercourse. If someone says F-you are they implying F-you up? If that's the case why associate sex with causing harm to someone? If you are F-up high or not yourself how is that associated with sex? I could be mistaken but I thought Fu@# or Fu@#ing were slang for ****** intercourse not every situation that comes around?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> One I've encountered multiple times just during the last couple of days: dress-coded.


As someone in the school uniform business, I've been hearing the shorthand, "dress-coded" for decades. (It may have even been in use during my HS days, but I can't attest to that.)  Nevertheless, the meaning is clear:  Being nabbed for a dress code violation is getting "dress-coded", just as "ticketed" describes getting nabbed for a traffic violation.  (I can't believe I got ticketed for rolling through that stop sign!) 

I'm curious about why dress-coded irritates you since English nouns are often turned into verbs, particularly in casual conversation.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 20, 2022)

StarSong said:


> As someone in the school uniform business, I've been hearing the shorthand, "dress-coded" for decades. (It may have even been in use during my HS days, but I can't attest to that.)  Nevertheless, the meaning is clear:  Being nabbed for a dress code violation is getting "dress-coded", just as "ticketed" describes getting nabbed for a traffic violation.  (I can't believe I got ticketed for rolling through that stop sign!)
> 
> I'm curious about why dress-coded irritates you since English nouns are often turned into verbs, particularly in casual conversation.


I suppose because, as you stated near the end of your post, turning nouns into verbs.
But also because the couple of recent online articles were my first encounters with it.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 21, 2022)

Whimsy, when referring to a garden.


----------



## Victor (Nov 23, 2022)

Icon. Heart as a metaphor. Gender.  Words that become cliches repeatedly


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 23, 2022)

"Can't"

My grade school teacher preached "Can't never did nothing"!  True words were never spoken...


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2022)

BREATH TAKING:  Ok, 2 words, Sorry!  Over the years it seems every real estate adds or travel literature are trying to tell you that their home for sale is "Breath Taking."  What a crappy word!  I need my breath, I can't live without my breath and I'm sure not going to give it away to anyone.  You give your breath away, your dead and will soon be headed for that cremation place.


----------



## caroln (Nov 23, 2022)

Hated phrase on reno shows:  Stand up shower.  As opposed to what...a sit down shower? When there's no bathtub it's called a _walk in_ shower!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> All words have a function, but when they get overused they become...detestable.
> Probably the top two overused words in the English language would be:
> Awesome
> Dude
> ...


And the words that irk my very soul are "entitled" and "entitlement"...


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I don't like the F-word. It is overused and literally has no meaning in the English language except to ****** intercourse. If someone says F-you are they implying F-you up? If that's the case why associate sex with causing harm to someone? If you are F-up high or not yourself how is that associated with sex? I could be mistaken but I thought Fu@# or Fu@#ing were slang for ****** intercourse not every situation that comes around?


You have hit on the # 1 reason why I really dislike modern movies.  Reason # 2 is the bad music they force me to listen to.  That is why I enjoy the older films and TV series.  I have watched the entire Quincy MD shows, the entire "Have Gun Will Travel" and right now working on my 19th year of "Gunsmoke."  Yap!  Not one F word in those shows.  No matter how many tough situations Doc, Kitty, Chester, Festus and Marshall Dillon get themselves in, they always survive without all those F & S words that the new generation seems to love.


----------



## Been There (Nov 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> You have hit on the # 1 reason why I really dislike modern movies.  Reason # 2 is the bad music they force me to listen to.  That is why I enjoy the older films and TV series.  I have watched the entire Quincy MD shows, the entire "Have Gun Will Travel" and right now working on my 19th year of "Gunsmoke."  Yap!  Not one F word in those shows.  No matter how many tough situations Doc, Kitty, Chester, Festus and Marshall Dillon get themselves in, they always survive without all those F & S words that the new generation seems to love.


In the military, using the ‘F’ word among officers has really tapered off. Officers are much more professional these days and have been probably the past 15 years.


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 26, 2022)

Not one word actually a phrase "Now let me be clear about that !" 
Means they are making up some lies, lots of BS etc...
Mostly I reply with middle digit of either hand.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 27, 2022)

"I am sorry for your loss " by Police homicide investigators on First 48. It doesn't matter what city they are working for, Atlanta, Mobile, Miami, Tulsa, Birmingham , they  all say the same dumb line. Second cringeworthy phrase ..."We are trying to bring closure to the family ". In ten years of working for Metro Ambulance here in Toronto, I never ever said anything to a patient's family about their medical condition or if they were still alive . My standard reply was "Talk to the Doctor ".  JimB.,


----------



## caroln (Nov 27, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> "I am sorry for your loss " by Police homicide investigators on First 48. It doesn't matter what city they are working for, Atlanta, Mobile, Miami, Tulsa, Birmingham , they  all say the same dumb line. Second cringeworthy phrase ..."We are trying to bring closure to the family ". In ten years of working for Metro Ambulance here in Toronto, I never ever said anything to a patient's family about their medical condition or if they were still alive . My standard reply was "Talk to the Doctor ".  JimB.,


And those courtroom scenes where the opposing attorney says to the witness, sorry for your loss, and then starts grilling the person unmercifully.  So shallow and insincere.


----------



## Paul Anthony (Dec 9, 2022)

"dynamics" It is so overused now in order to sound, perhaps, more educated. "These are the dynamics of..." etc., rather than just, "This is the situation."


----------



## Paul Anthony (Dec 9, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> "I am sorry for your loss " by Police homicide investigators on First 48. It doesn't matter what city they are working for, Atlanta, Mobile, Miami, Tulsa, Birmingham , they  all say the same dumb line. Second cringeworthy phrase ..."We are trying to bring closure to the family ". In ten years of working for Metro Ambulance here in Toronto, I never ever said anything to a patient's family about their medical condition or if they were still alive . My standard reply was "Talk to the Doctor ".  JimB.,


Right on the mark. It's like, "Our thoughts and prayers...". Yeah, right, you (the police spokesperson, etc,) really know the person or family and are going to be thinking of them, and of course actually saying a prayer for them as well.

"Toronto" caught me eye. Born and raise in Toronto and now living in the States. My old neighborhood has really changed the last time I visited.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 9, 2022)

Paul Anthony said:


> Right on the mark. It's like, "Our thoughts and prayers...". Yeah, right, you (the police spokesperson, etc,) really know the person or family and are going to be thinking of them, and of course actually saying a prayer for them as well.
> 
> "Toronto" caught me eye. Born and raise in Toronto and now living in the States. My old neighborhood has really changed the last time I visited.


Where was your  "old neighbourhood "? I grew up in Swansea, now live near Dufferin and St Clair. JimB.


----------

